# Invisible Wounds of War



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 6, 2016)

"The Invisible Wounds of War" is a huge Rand report. It was a joint endeavor of Rand Health and the Rand National Security Research Division. The report covers OEF, and OIF.

This is a reference grade report with some 453 pages of PDF file, before the references are listed. If you plan to print this out, buy business grade printer first. The purchase of this document is around $45.00.

The Rand on Invisible Wounds of War: http://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/monographs/2008/RAND_MG720.pdf


----------

